# Best way to introduce a foal to a new herd



## Depp_by_Chocolate (1 August 2009)

My foal is to be weaned next month and I will be picking him up from his breeders in October.  His new home will consist of a mixed herd of various ages and heights.  They seem a nice bunch and all get on apart from one of the mares who can be moody and will kick out when shes fed up.

The livery yards I have been on have all been the same no introduction the horse goes straight out, and this yard is no exception, which I'm not sure is the best way for a 7 month old foal?  He's a traditional cob by the way.


----------



## millitiger (1 August 2009)

i would choose the quietest/youngest/friendliest horse in the herd at the moment and when your foal arrives put them out together after meeting over the fence etc.

then put the pair in a field next to the main herd for a few days, then if possible, introduce a horse to your pair each day until they are all together with more dominant horses going in last.

obviously you may need to be flexible in this if you are at a livery yard but that is how we have always done ours at home.


----------



## Amymay (1 August 2009)

You can't chuck a weanling out in an older 'established' herd.  There is a real chance of serious injury or worse if you do that.

Have you looked around for specialist young stock livery?  Would be a much better way for you to go.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (1 August 2009)

Thanks, I'll see speak to the other liveries and explain this is the best way to introduce the baby and hopefully they and the farmer will be flexible with that.  

I think I just need reasurance as my then yearling filly was badly kicked when introduced to a new herd a number of years ago, we took 2 weeks to make introductions but as soon as the lead mare and my filly went out in the main field together, she just turned on the youngster leaving me with a hefty vet bill.  So that is always in the back of my mind.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (1 August 2009)

I know thats why I need to get the farmer and other liveries to realise, I won't just put him out, he's too precious.  There are no 'specialist' liveries near to me though, just normal yards.


----------



## Amymay (1 August 2009)

Why not keep him at the breeders?  That way he remains in a safe environment and gets to grow up with others of his own age?


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (1 August 2009)

Its a 4 hour round trip so not practical as we wouldn't get to know each other.  All the other foals have been sold so will be going to their new homes too and the breeders are expecting him to be picked up in October.

There will be another foal arriving but not until early next year in the meantime, this foal will need company so I will ask the owner of the quietest pony if they don't mind moving fields for a while, although eventually both foals are going to have to be part of the herd as they will need that interaction.


----------



## Gingerbear (1 August 2009)

Totally agree with Amy may.  Sorry but I have seen the result of this kind of bad management and  if you have already had a bad experience and an accident so why are you even contemplating putting a "precious" baby through what could be a dreadful experience. You want "to get to know each other" - are you  going to spend twenty four hours with your precious baby ? Is there a need that you have to spend such time with the baby,  are you going somewhere? Ie are you aiming to go compete somewhere? If not  then  are you spending just an hour or two with them just to get to know them then just remember that for the other twenty two hours of the day then this baby will be spending the rest of the time fending for themsleves .


----------



## Vickijay (2 August 2009)

I wouldnt put a baby out with older horses. Esp as after weaning they can become very clingy and if they are with something grown up the chance of them getting damaged is too high. 
I brought my weanling another weanling to keep her company and to be honest I still wouldnt turn them out with a established herd now and there yearlings.
Its just too risky


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (2 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Totally agree with Amy may.  Sorry but I have seen the result of this kind of bad management and  if you have already had a bad experience and an accident so why are you even contemplating putting a "precious" baby through what could be a dreadful experience. You want "to get to know each other" - are you  going to spend twenty four hours with your precious baby ? Is there a need that you have to spend such time with the baby,  are you going somewhere? Ie are you aiming to go compete somewhere? If not  then  are you spending just an hour or two with them just to get to know them then just remember that for the other twenty two hours of the day then this baby will be spending the rest of the time fending for themsleves . 

[/ QUOTE ]

How dare you, are we are going to go compete every weekend what a ridiculous thing for you to say and very rude and aggressive there's no need for it.

This is my horse is it so hard to believe I actually want to spend time with him and not have him in a county I can barely get to!  Who does spend 24 hours a day with their horse anyway respective of age?


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (2 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I wouldnt put a baby out with older horses. Esp as after weaning they can become very clingy and if they are with something grown up the chance of them getting damaged is too high. 
I brought my weanling another weanling to keep her company and to be honest I still wouldnt turn them out with a established herd now and there yearlings.
Its just too risky 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you as I said there will be another weaning joining us a couple of months later I'll have a word with the farmer about an alternative field for just the two babies to stay in.


----------



## Magicmadge (2 August 2009)

Fjord fan has posted to ask for advice the tone and content of some of these replies is rude and un called for in my opinion 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I bought a weanling last year and for the first few days stabled her next to an old broodmare. They could touch over the wall. I then turned them out in a small paddock, next to the others (2) The old girl was a bit moody with the baby but nothing nasty and she soon found her place. After 2 weeks i put them all in together. As expected she was bottom of the pecking order but she settled in that position and i had no problems. Good luck.


----------



## LynneB (2 August 2009)

I think the point Gingerbear was making was that you won't be around for 22 hours to protect this baby.  I was talking to someone yesterday whose weanling (just prior to her picking her up from the breeder) was severely attacked by an older horse who broke into the field.  You just cannot guarantee this herd will accept the weanling.  

When buying a baby you always have to put them first and have plans ahead of time as to where to keep them that is best for them.  I had to keep my filly over an hour from me initially because it was at a stud, where she could live with same age babies while she grew up.  Yes it was a distance to travel and I only saw her twice a week, but our bond is there - she is now 4 and just had her own baby.  It was a sacrifice I had to make in order for her to be happy and safe.


----------

